# Surnames and Passport Control!



## Mummy1995

Just thought I'd let all know this as a heads up and something to think about if you were thinking about which surname to use for your LO. 

We went on holiday to menorca with sil, my niece and nephew and came back last weekend. 

When at customs they wouldn't her and the kids through because they have my brothers surname and sil and him are only engaged and he wasn't with us. (He paid for the holiday for the 8 of us though bless him)! So the woman made her call up my brother and have him confirm all the passport details of the kids which was a pain in the arse but fine. this also happened before when my SIL and kids went through and my brother was further behind in the line. Again fine for them but just thought I'd let you know because she could have been in a sticky situation if my brother had cleared off and left and she had no contact with him! 

Another thing for everyone is please please keep your child's passports safe (which I don't doubt you will) but going out of the country we had no issue so could have taken the kids anywhere and obviously if sil was a stranger this would have been a big issue! 

Blows my mind that they don't check going out the country but when they comeback into the country with a British passport there's an issue! 

Anyway just thought I'd let you all know in case it proved helpful to anyone xx


----------



## Rags

Hi. There was a women detained last year at a British airport as she tried to take her teenage daughters on holiday. They had their fathers name and the authorities thought she was abducting them. It made the BBC news.


----------



## babycrazy1706

^^ yes i remember that too!
I am so so so so glad my LO has a double barrell name and not just his dads surname. Such a relief. I wish he just had my name now but its better than just having his dads name. We are going to the u.s.a next month. I'm going to take LO's birth certificate aswell to make absolute sure.

Thanks for that heads up OP. Its good to know. Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah you can take birth certificate as proof :) thankfully! But just silly because if you've lost it or maybe didn't know and had no contact with the dad then you have a very big issue!! 

I think under 18s should have their parent/s named on their passport. Would remove issue like this! X


----------



## Rags

It's to do with an increased incidence of one parent abducting their child from the legal guardian. The child used to be added to a parents passport, most often the fathers, which meant that in the event of a separation that parent could take the child abroad without the others consent or knowledge, even if they hadn't been granted custody. By giving the child their own passport in theory this shouldn't happen as the passport would be held by the legal guardian. I suppose customs are trying their best and being vigilant rather than waiting to be berated for letting another lo be abducted. Thankfully DS has my name so I don't have to worry.


----------



## Welshgem81

My parents have had this problem taking foster children on holiday a few times. They take written confirmation off the social services now just incase


----------



## Rags

Welshgem81 said:


> My parents have had this problem taking foster children on holiday a few times. They take written confirmation off the social services now just incase

And yet I took my niece (sisters daughter) away for a holiday and nobody gave a second glance because she'd been given her mothers last name so was the same as mine.


----------



## sophie0909uk

My son has his dads surname. We are going on holiday on wednesday. If they question me it will get interesting, considering his dad died before he was born. x


----------



## Rags

sophie0909uk said:


> My son has his dads surname. We are going on holiday on wednesday. If they question me it will get interesting, considering his dad died before he was born. x

Have a wonderful holiday. I hope the travel all goes smoothly in every way.


----------



## sophie0909uk

Rags said:


> sophie0909uk said:
> 
> 
> My son has his dads surname. We are going on holiday on wednesday. If they question me it will get interesting, considering his dad died before he was born. x
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday. I hope the travel all goes smoothly in every way.Click to expand...

Thanks, im sure it will all be ok. But what makes it even better, is when you ask him what his name is, he tells you its Archie Ireland, which is my partners surname. It will be fun if they ask him. lol. x


----------



## Rags

sophie0909uk said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophie0909uk said:
> 
> 
> My son has his dads surname. We are going on holiday on wednesday. If they question me it will get interesting, considering his dad died before he was born. x
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday. I hope the travel all goes smoothly in every way.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, im sure it will all be ok. But what makes it even better, is when you ask him what his name is, he tells you its Archie Ireland, which is my partners surname. It will be fun if they ask him. lol. xClick to expand...

Lol lots, zip his mouth just in case. Enjoy.


----------



## sophie0909uk

Iv been trying to drill his surname into him, and his age. He tells people he is 3 (he is two). I may have to take his birth certificate, otherwise they will think iv stolen him! xx


----------



## babycrazy1706

have a great hol :)

i'd deff tale the bc to be sure. sorry about your partner :(


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah take his birth certificate to be safe hun :) hope you have a good trip xx


----------



## MissRhead

I've worried about this before, I've travelled alot with LO, even going away a couple months back with a party of four different surnames, 2 children, but thankfully never had a problem x


----------



## beanzz

My mum has to take my youngest brothers birth certificate with her every time we go on holiday because he has a different surname to us all, pain in the ass when she forgets it! :haha:


----------



## Natsku

I travelled alone with Maria twice. The first time they stopped me at border control when I got to the UK because she has her dad's surname and they wanted to see her birth certificate. They don't have birth certificates in Finland so that was impossible and in the end they let me through.
The second time I made her dad write a signed letter giving me permission to take her out of the country but they didn't stop me that time :dohh:


----------



## babycrazy1706

thats strange nat. how do you have proof of identity without a bc? do you still have to register though i take it? xx


----------



## Natsku

Its all electronic here, you just show your social security card and they scan it or you just tell them your social security number and they can check your identity.
Still have to register (though you don't have to do it in person, just send off a form) but thats for naming purposes (because of the naming laws, so they need to know what name you pick in case its not allowed)


----------



## babycrazy1706

ah ok. us brits are still a little backwards with our paper and pen !!


----------



## Natsku

Yeah you backwards people still use cheques as well!!! :haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Cheques are ridiculous aren't they!! I hate them

They are not accepted in shops anymore though so we are moving forward a little :haha:


----------



## Natsku

They haven't been used in years here, its all netbanking and debit cards - I find myself using my card to buy a 20 cent lollipop :haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Do u not have cash? :haha:

I hardly ever use cash, I like using my card for everything too!


----------



## Natsku

Thats the thing, I always carry cash but I just can't be bothered to count out coins :dohh:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Same here. Plus I know where my money has been spent when I use my card. Cash just disapears!!


----------



## Natsku

Yup. Although when I go to the pub I use cash cos then I can make sure I don't spend too much as I can only spend as much as I take with me (plus need cash for the poker)


----------



## babycrazy1706

Yeh good plan! Lol


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I went away just the other week and was stopped coming back through with my girl and partner as we all have different names. They asked my baby who I was and stuff like that.
They told me next time to take her birth certificate but ontop of that I will also have to take my depol paperwork as am not yet divorced but changed my name back to my maiden name.... so much to think about xxx


----------



## Rags

MilitaryMummy said:


> I went away just the other week and was stopped coming back through with my girl and partner as we all have different names. They asked my baby who I was and stuff like that.
> They told me next time to take her birth certificate but ontop of that I will also have to take my depol paperwork as am not yet divorced but changed my name back to my maiden name.... so much to think about xxx

That must have been quite horrible for you all. I guess with the whole 'stolen children' thing going on just now they're paying more attention. Makes it all a bit daunting for the next trip though.


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankfully my baby has my surname for when we go to America for Christmas!! X


----------

